# flower lifespan and info on growth



## annab (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi there, does someone can help my to know the flower lifespan of this cross ?
and if these guy are easy to grow and to get flowering.
these hybrid are for me very kind and in spring I hope to buy some of them ,if I will be able to find some space in my house,I think that most certainly I will be able :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:.

"PARVISEPALUM X COCHLOPETALUM 

delenatii X chamberlainianum
delenatii X moquetteanum
delenatii X glaucophyllum
delenatii X primulinum
vietnamense X moquetteanum
delenatii X fairrieanum
delenatii X mastersianum

BRACHIPETALUM X POLYANTHA

niveum X richardianum

BRACHYPETALUM X COCHLOPETALUM

bellatulum X glaucophyllum
concolor X glaucophyllum
niveum X fairrieanum
bellatulum X fairrieanum
concolor X fairrieanum

COCHLOPETALUM X PAPHIOPEDILUM

chamberlainianum X insigne

thanks in advance ,anna


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm no expert but they all seem like they would be fairly easy crosses to grow. And for flower lifespan, the paphs I have keep individual flowers for 2 1/2 to 6 weeks.


----------



## annab (Nov 22, 2012)

thank orchid boy ,I read somewhere that these cross are easy to grow, but I have fear the all cross with delenatii are short flower lifespan too.
anyway its very hard to find these hybrid for me ,especially one that make me crazy vietnamense X moquetteanum I like a lot but all cross above I like too.
anna


----------



## Rick (Nov 22, 2012)

Annab, fairrieanum and mastersianum are not in cochlopetalum

fairrieanum is in paphiopedilum, and mastersianum is a barbata group(sigmatopetalum??)

mastersianum is a slow grower for many, but maybe the hybrid will be easy.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 22, 2012)

In general, cochlo's and some parvi's have shorter lived blooms. Cochlo's last 2-4 weeks, but usually have one opening as the old one fades. For parvi's, delanatii lasts about 4 weeks....emersonii only about 2 weeks...vietnamense notoriously brief, although it's only hearsay for me, never having bloomed one. That said, I did once bloom a vietnamense x bellatulum.....it was a hideous bloom that lasted exactly 1 day after opening fully. Hybrids of barbata and the complex types last the longest, 2 months, sometimes even 3. Species rarely bloom longer than 6-7 weeks, but mastersianum and urbanianum can last 10 weeks or more.


----------



## annab (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks Rick,you're right , I made a mistake .
delenatii X fairrieanum is parvisepalum X paphiopedilum and this hybrid should be "paph black diamond" I like it a lot,beautiful shades of pink
mastersianum also has a wrong classification on my thread , its a sigmatopetalum,
and delenatii X mastersianum is for me much more than beautiful.
I can not do anything,I love the shades pink.
anna:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## annab (Nov 23, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> > In general, cochlo's and some parvi's have shorter lived blooms.
> 
> 
> no good news for me.
> ...


.
thanks Eric for your long explanation,what you said is very useful for me.
anna


----------

